# Saltist 2 speed LD?



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm wanting to buy a work horse reel that will eventually be used Jigging for Tuna. I'm considering a 2 speed to help get AJ's and Grouper off of structure. I really like the looks of the Magnetic Cast Avets, but while searching I found this one. I am looking to keep the reel cost below $350 so Avet or Diawa seem to be the options. Anyone have any experience with the Diawa or have run across a review?


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

My brother and I own a couple of 50's, 30's, and I just bought a 20 last week. Awesome reels all 2 speeds. I just used the 20 last week for the first time, reel sits in the palm of your hand very light and line capacity was an easy 300 yds of 40lb braid. Didn't get a chance to haul in anything that required low gear but it performed flawlessly. I believe they also were last years Icast winner in the category of reel.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

I havent seen many reviews yet but just from looking at them I can tell you they are very light and they need to make a narrow version if they are going to sell them as a jigging reel. Looks like a nice reel for the money though and you should be able to fish it all day long.


----------

